# All dash lights not working...what happened?



## KSUGreggy (Apr 2, 2005)

hey I've got a 93 Nissan Maxima. The other day i was going around the corner and the dash lights, HVAC lights, and shifter lights all went out. I dont want to take the dash apart if the bulbs are burnt out but i havent been able to find a blown fuse yet...does anyone know what i could have overlooked onthis?


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

hey man your not alone the same thing happened to my 95 maxima......dont really kno wut it is.....????


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

check the fuse for your tail lights. they're on the same circuit.

if it's the one that's blown, pull your stereo out and make sure any illumination wires aren't hanging loose and grounding out on the dash somewhere.
(IIRC it's red/blue, red/yellow, or red/white on a maxima)


that's the most common cause of it happening like that.


----------



## KSUGreggy (Apr 2, 2005)

well last night i turned on the parking lights to check the rear end...the "dim" brake lights dont turn on when the parkling lights or headlights are on like they are supposed to be...but the brake lights work. and of course the dash lights dont work...any other ideas? ill check the Illum wire for the new HU I installed bc i remember it didnt have a wire to connect to.


----------



## KSUGreggy (Apr 2, 2005)

anyone have an idea waht this might be? i keep seeing on other forums that people are having the same problem but no one says what they do to fix it...and i cant start a thread till i get 15 posts of my own...ugh! i'd really like to get this fixed myself instead of paying the stealership to do it


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

that's exactly what I'm telling you to fix.

the tail lights are on the same circuit as the dash lights.
the BRAKE lights are a different circuit.


----------



## KSUGreggy (Apr 2, 2005)

all the fuses are ok..i already said that?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

pull the fuse out and replace it and see what happens. sometimes they're not visibly blown.

if that doesn't work, then get yourself a service manual and a multimeter and go to town.
start at the dimmer switch and work your way up from there.


----------



## Qdub24 (May 3, 2004)

*I may know your problem*

I have a 93 Maxima SE and my lights and taillights sometimes go out. Check the "Tail Lamp" fuse in the fuse box under the dash to see if it's blown. If it is, before you replace it, there a small black rubber box in the trunk beneath the spare tire has to be touching the car's metal body. I suppose it some sort of ground box. Anyway, adjust so that it only touches the metal under the spare tire and install a new fuse for the "Tail Lamp" under the dash. This usually fixes my problem. Good luck!


----------



## MADSIN (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice work with the retardation....
Black rubber box under your spare wheel??? 
I think you mean your pillow.

I'm a mech by trade and this maxima 94 doing exactly the same thing.
Fuses A OK (even changed them anyway....twice)
Fusible links OK 
All bulbs OK ( all rears replaced) 

And yet still no dash or tail light parkers, But brake lights working fine.
Have checked more wiring for shorts in the last day, than in my life previously.

Any help, insight, or support will be greatly appreciated by many maxima owners as well as myself 
Cheers


----------



## wwlknsn (Mar 7, 2016)

I have experienced this exact same problem on my 93 Maxima. Running lights and dash lights inoperable due to fuses blowing immediately when turning on the headlight switch. Joint connector #1 is where my problem was located. Joint connector #1 is located behind the front fender panel inside of a boot in line with the engine harness. There are probably 10 or 15 wires associated with this joint connector. Specifically for the lighting circuit, there is a Red/Yellow wire coming into the joint connector which is bladed in the joint connector to 2 Red/Yellow wires from a single terminal going out to each of the front running lights. For whatever reason, the spade connector on the 2 wire outbound side were not making contact, essentially creating an open circuit or so it seems. I suppose that it is possible that this loose connection could allow a very small arc to occur once the light switch was turned on which would blow the fuse. This doesnt seem to make much sense as there is no visible burned or darkened area as far as i could see nor should an open circuit, even an intermittent one, cause a fuse to blow. I suppose it is also possible that there is a breach or crack between the spade connectors in the joint connector itself, allowing a short to another circuit. Nonetheless, after much thought and testing of continuity and voltage, I could never achieve a consistent voltage reading and/or continuity across the spade connector within the joint connector between these 3 Red/Yellow wires. So, I snipped the 3 wires and soldered them together outside of the joint connector to eliminate suspicion or inconsistency of integrity with the joint connector itself. Inserted a new fuse, turned the switch on and running lights are now working and the fuse is not blowing. I'm really not sure what to say other than I am relieved to finally find a solution to this particular problem as it has been extremely difficult to diagnose. The only reason that I am on here is that I was looking again to see if anyone else has been experiencing this problem and if this specific solution has been identified. William


----------

